# Casque Monster Beats Studio by Dr. Dre



## esales (22 Octobre 2009)

J'ai craqué. Après l'avoir vu et essayé en magasin, je l'ai acquis.
Je l'ai depuis 3 jours. La qualité sonore est impressionnante.
Il est fait pour l'iPod et l'iPhone. Il permet de profiter au maximum des MP3/AAC. Mais relié à un ampli, un CD est transcendé.
La différence entre un CD et un AAC 256 est perceptible.

Le seul bémol, lorsqu'il est relié à un ampli (en tout cas à mon DENON), on perçoit un léger souffle lorsqu'il n'y a pas de musique. Elle disparait dès que le son arrive. Je pense que c'est un problème de tension ou d'impédance en sortie de l'ampli.
Ce "problème" n'existe pas avec un iPod / iPhone.
Je pense qu'il a été spécialement conçu pour la musique mobile et non relié à un ampli. D'ailleurs le câble est trop court (1,30m) pour relier le casque à un ampli si l'on est confortablement installé dans son canapé. Mais comme les câbles ne sont pas solidaires du casque, il est facile de les changer et d'en mettre un autre plus long.

J'ai comparé le Monster Beats Studio à un SHURE E5C sur un iPhone. La qualité du rendu sonore avec le Monster Beats Studio est largement au-dessus. Seul l'encombrement est un peu gênant car il ne rentre pas dans une poche. Sur les oreilles, il se fait vite oublier.

Pour résumer, bien que le prix de ce casque soit élevé, la qualité est là. Existe-t-il un casque ayant ces qualités à un tarif plus doux, peut-être ?
Mais avec son ampli interne et son isolation phonique, il mets la barre très haut.

Vous le trouverez sur Amazon à un prix réduit  (263,99 Eur quand même) : 
http://www.amazon.fr/Monster-cable-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1256213864&sr=8-1


----------



## Nicolas_D (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais avoir un avis sur le casque Beats Solo de Monster. Ce casque possède un encombrement et un prix moindre par rapport au Beats Studio du même fabricant, en outre il possède également un contrôleur de son à l'instar des derniers écouteurs intra-auriculaires d'Apple.

J'aimerais savoir aussi si ce fameux contrôleur intègre un microphone, ce n'est pas précisé sur le site de Monster.

Merci pour vos renseignements,
Nicolas_D


----------



## Nicolas_D (2 Janvier 2010)

Bon je vais me répondre : 
Oui les Monster Beats Solo by Dr Dre possèdent un microphone (source).


----------



## thefabulous974 (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je m'intéresse fortement à ce casque justement pour mon iphone 3gs.
J'aurais voulu savoir si on peut commander le changement de musique depuis la télécommande ou non ? 
Je sais qu'il y a les fonctions de base: volume, lecture/pause, appel. Mais paradoxalement les fonctions que j'utilise le plus sont titre suivant/titre précédent !

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Pierre2111 (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut, je possède les Monster Beats by Dre Studios, Solos, Tours & Heartbeats.
Concernant les Studios : Je précise pour le post inital à ce sujet que le souffle extremement léger et difficilement perceptible est du au réducteur de bruits, il se supprime lors de l'écoute de musique (sans brancher le cable et en portant les Studios allumés, on l'entend). Cependant, les Studios restituent TOUS les sons, même les plus fins. J'ai un ampli ultra puissant qui fait passer un "souffle" (du peut-être à la tension ou bien à la puissance) et qui est très fort dans les Studios. Ils restituent le souffle de mon ampli qui est assez fort. Bon ça va, les aigus sont extremements puissants ainsi que les mediums et les graves aussi donc le souffle disparait vite lors de l'écoute de musique.

Bref : Dans le pack des Studios, on y trouve deux épais cables Monster. Un rouge simple, et le fameux cable "iSoniTalk" de Monster permettant de prendre les appels et de passer les chansons sur les appareils d'Apple (et autres appareils compatibles). Dans très peu de temps, un programme de mise à jour va être proposé aux possesseurs de Beats Studios, qui leur permettra d'acquérir le tout dernier cable permettant le controle du volume en plus de la prise d'Appel. Je ne sais pas encore si il sera gratuit ou bien réduit en prix.

Pour les Beats Solo, le cable fournit est celui dont je viens de parler. Il comporte une prise d'Appel et la commande de volume. Il est appellé "Controltalk"

Exemple du système ControlTalk des Beats Tour, le même est présent sur le cable des Solos :







Les Solos n'ont pas du tout le même son que les Studios. Les Studios sont avant tout prévu pour l'écoute et l'enrengistrement en studio (de plus en plus de grands studios américains s'équipent de ces derniers). Vous redecouvrirez de nombreux titres avec ce modèle. Le son est bien plus qu'exeptionnel.
Les Solos n'ont pas autant d'aigus, ils ont plus de médiums et de graves. Les basses ne sont pas aussi agréables à apprécier que sur le modèle Studio.
Néanmoins, lors du dernier CES Monster a presenté les nouveaux Solos HD qui se rapprochent beaucoup plus des Studios avec un son haute définition. Ils possèderont les mêmes coussinets (même matière), ils seront laqués et auront un tout autre son que les Solos actuels. J'invite donc les acheteurs à les attendre, ils sont prévus pour les semaines à venir.

Pour ma part, j'ai déjà porté les Studios plus de 11 heures d'affilé et je n'ai rien senti, le confort est vraiment extrême, les oreilles sont complètement encastrées. Les Solos ont un excellent confort (le meilleur confort possible pour ce "genre" de casque à mon avis) mais on ne les porte pas plus de 3h avant de commencer à sentir une certaine gène puis au fil du temps on a besoin de les bouger un peu pour ne plus être gêné.

Pour plus d'infos, rendez vous sur http://Beatsbydre.com


----------



## esales (13 Janvier 2010)

Pierre0357 a dit:


> ... Dans très peu de temps, un programme de mise à jour va être proposé aux possesseurs de Beats Studios, qui leur permettra d'acquérir le tout dernier cable permettant le controle du volume en plus de la prise d'Appel. Je ne sais pas encore si il sera gratuit ou bien réduit en prix.
> ...



Il y a quelques semaines, j'ai envoyé un mail à Monster pour connaitre les possibilités d'acheter le iSoniTalk à la place du ControlTalk. Mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse....

D'où tiens tu cette information là ?
Mis à part l'enregistrement sur leur site "Beats", y-a-t-il autre chose à faire ?

Merci


----------



## Pierre2111 (13 Janvier 2010)

esales a dit:


> Il y a quelques semaines, j'ai envoyé un mail à Monster pour connaitre les possibilités d'acheter le iSoniTalk à la place du ControlTalk. Mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse....
> 
> D'où tiens tu cette information là ?
> Mis à part l'enregistrement sur leur site "Beats", y-a-t-il autre chose à faire ?
> ...


Ils le disaient sur leur twitter. (et Facebook aussi je crois)
Mais je ne comprends pas, tu veux un modèle avec le cable iSoniTalk ou juste le câble ?


----------



## esales (13 Janvier 2010)

non, juste le cable avec le iSoniTalk


----------



## Pierre2111 (13 Janvier 2010)

Ah, en fait le cable iSoniTalk a été concu pour l'iPhone et très légèrement revu pour les Studios Beats. 

iSoniTalk : http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/678679/art/monster-cable/microphone-isonitalk.html
(C'est en voyant la photo de mon lien que tu fais le rapprochement avec ce que j'ai dit plus haut)

Je précise que les câbles qui sont fournit dans les coffrets ne peuvent pas être achetés séparement. Peut-être dans le futur, c'est selon Monster. Cependant si tu as un câble abimé il est immédiatement changé gratuitement. Néanmoins je ne connais personne capable d'abimer ce genre de câble.


----------



## esales (13 Janvier 2010)

Je croyais que c'était le nom de la télécommande associé au modèle "SOLO".

Je recherche effectivement uniquement le câble avec la télécommande fourni avec le modèle SOLO qui remplacerai celui fourni avec le modèle STUDIO.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à attendre le programme de mise à jour de Monster pour les STUDIO.

Merci


----------



## Pierre2111 (13 Janvier 2010)

Et bien je serai le premier informé me connaissant donc le premier à communiquer l'info ici. A bientot surement 


PS : J'oubliais. Le cable des Beats Solos est appelé "ControlTalk", c'est la télécommande de ma photo au dessus. Le Monster Cable ControlTalk est une exclusivité sur les produits Beats.


----------



## Cioranes (21 Janvier 2010)

@Pierre

Pourrais-tu nous dire ce que tu penses des intras Tour ?

J'hésite beaucoup, car j'ai lu qu'ils tenaient mal dans les oreilles. Et puis le cable rouge... c'est un truc à se les faire tirer.
Saurais-tu s'il va y avoir bientôt de nouveaux modèles (euh, pas les Lady Gaga hein) ?

Merci!


----------



## totocheuh (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai acheté un beats studio il y a une semaine après avoir cassé deux fois en à peine 1 mois les beats solo (l'arceau est trèèèèès fragile),et j'ai la led rouge qui est devenue orange et quasiment au même moment j'ai l'écouteur droit qui a grésillé pendant au moins 5 secondes. Je voulais savoir si ça avait un rapport avec l'autonomie des piles (j'écoute environ 4 heures de musiques par jour). Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## pacha14 (3 Février 2010)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je possède le *casque studio beats by dr.dré* depuis plus d'un an maintenant et mon problème est le suivant: les deux cables dont je disposais, fournis dans le coffret, ne fonctionne plus correctement. Ces cables ont été beaucoup utilisés dans mes déplacements, et vous savez, la plupart du temps je n'ai plus qu'une oreille du casque où j'entends la musique et si je tends un peu le cable, ça redevient bien etc.. C'est très aléatoire.

Alors j'aimerais savoir *comment me procurer un nouveau cable identique*, ou a peu de choses près similaire a l'un des deux fournis, sachant que je préfère celui où je pouvais prendre les appels de mon Iphone.

Cela devient très agaçant d'avoir un aussi bon casque (et pas donné surtout) et d'avoir du son parfois dans une oreille, parfois dans les 2.. Je précise que je suis persuadé que cela vient des cables car j'en ai d'abord utilisé un, après quelques mois il m'a fait le coup, j'ai pris l'autre et ça a été parfait jusqu'a ce que les aller-retours en bus, dans le sac, aient aussi raison de lui.

Ma garantie est dépassée.

Aidez-moi s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Pierre2111 (7 Février 2010)

@Cioranes : Et bien les DiddyBeats seront disponibles en Avril et ils sont très sobres. Je vous ferai un petit test. 
Sinon les Tour son IMPRESSIONNANTS, ils isolent à 100% et fournissent un son incroyable, hors du commun.

@pacha14, vas sur le site de Monster Cable dans le support et contacte par téléphone Monster Cable France pour qu'ils t'envoient deux nouveaux câbles.

@totocheuh : je n'en sais rien en tout cas cela fait un mois et demi maintenant que j'ai mes Studios et je n'ai toujours pas eu à changer les piles pourtant j'en ai une utilisation intensive.


----------



## LilJafSodmg (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde j'ai un gros probleme. J'ai acheter il y a peu un casque Monster Beats By Dr Dre. Je n'ai aucun probleme il est au top du top mais malheureusement j'ai perdu le cache pour les piles dans la rue. je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avais la solution pour en avoir un nouveau. Si vous avez des sites qui vendent des pieces detachées pour le beats ou si il faut carrément appeler le constructeur. Merci d'avances pour vos reponse


----------



## Vijay (11 Février 2010)

> @pacha14, vas sur le site de Monster Cable dans le support et contacte par téléphone Monster Cable France pour qu'ils t'envoient deux nouveaux câbles


  Bonjour ici,  je suis dans le même cas que pacha si ce n'est que moi mon câble de beats solo s'éfiloche je pense qu'il y avait une mal façon des le départ et la FNAC ma envoyé sur les roses pour parler gentiement et j'ai donc appellé Monster France qui ma renvoyé vers la FNAC. Enfin de compte je ne sais plus quoi faire je ne peux pas me servir de mes précieux!!! Aurais-tu une quelconque solution dans tes valises puisque tu as l'air très bien renseigné et nous t'en remercions tous    Hasta luego!!!!


----------



## LilJafSodmg (13 Février 2010)

Salut tout le monde!! Pour mon pbm de cache j'ai eu le droit au meme traitement de faveur que Vijay.. Donc si vous avez une solution..


----------



## Pierre2111 (17 Février 2010)

Il faut insister auprès de Monster qui prennent en garantie ces problèmes. Si Monster refuse il faut impérativement insister auprès de la Fnac.


----------



## trafikdu77 (6 Mars 2010)

BONJOUR TRÉ URGEN :S 
JE SUI A LA RECHERCHE D UN CACHE PILE  de beat by dr dre studio 
je les perdu et je suiis pré a payé jusque 25e je suis un peut déspéré je cherche par tous depuis 1mois mé je ne troue rien  .. ou si vous savez ou je peut m enprocuré un 
je vous remercii d'avance j'atten vos réponse mercii


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2010)

Tu as essayé de contacter le fabricant en premier ?


----------



## heidiii (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, j'aurai aimé offrir un monster beats studio, j'ai entendu parler de piles, pouvez vous me dire à quoi elles servent...

merci beaucoup


----------



## itako (12 Mars 2010)

Elles sont indispensable au fonctionnement du casque, elles permettent d'activer l'isolation phonique, un micro capte le son extérieur pour te renvoyer l'opposé de ce son dans ton casque, ce qui permet d'éliminer tout les bruits extérieur.
A savoir que le casque ne peut fonctionner sans.


----------



## heidiii (13 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse, ils faut les changer souvent ou leur durée de vie dans le casque est assez longue ?


----------



## Vijay (15 Mars 2010)

Personnellement elle me font un mois mes piles! utilisation en moyenne 4h par jour 6j/7j

Voila pour ton information!!! Très bon casque!!

J'ai insisté auprès de monster et c'est passé!!! Mais j'ai vraiment beaucoup insisté!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workmin (21 Mars 2010)

Pas de nouvelle pour la télécommande avec gestion du volume pour le studio?

Merci


----------



## Pierre2111 (21 Mars 2010)

C'est iminent !


----------



## workmin (21 Mars 2010)

Et le prix? 
Et j'aimerais un conseil, j'hesite entre le modele studio et le modele solo, tu me conseille lequel?
Moi je veux vraiment du son fort, car tout les casque que j'ai essayé la bof bof quoi!
C'est pour l'utiliser avec mes ipods et parfois mon iphone


----------



## SendoYougo (22 Mars 2010)

Salut, je vois qu'il y a des connaisseurs..

J'explique vite fais mon problème avec mon Beats Studio..

J'ai l'arceau du casque qui vient de se casser au niveau de la plaque gravé Monsters..

Le soucis est que ma soeur me la offert, mais l'a acheté au Canada.. Elle n'as plus la facture..

La question est: est ce que si jappelle monster france, ils accepteront de le passer en garantie??

Je suis en vacances à l'étranger et je ne peux pas les appele d'ici. Ca me tracasse un peu, cette histoire..

Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci 

Marko


----------



## Amavé (22 Mars 2010)

J'ai le Monster Beats depuis quelques mois et c'est vrai que c'est vraiment idéal pour l'iPod ou iPhone  Après j'écoute très peu directement en ampli... Mon copain qui a un studio d'enregistrement ne conseille pas de l'utiliser pour du mix en tout cas, ça fausse le son en le rendant trop parfait !


----------



## itako (22 Mars 2010)

Trop parfait ce n'est pas le terme, disons qu'il risque de rendre le son plus rond je pense, le rendu de base sera déformé par rapport au mixage d'origine, le terme studio dans le nom du casque est plus un argument marketing qu'autre chose.
C'est un casque d'écoute dédiée, pas autre chose.
Et on ne le répétera jamais assez, pour de la production le mieux reste les enceintes de monitoring qui reproduisent le son de la façon la plus pure possible.


----------



## Hol-Rukka (23 Juin 2010)

Tout d'abord bonjour je me joins à la conversation.
Je suis un tout nouveau possesseur des Beats Studio et franchement je n'ai rien à y redire ils sont parfaits 
Mais cependant il n'est pas fait pour tout les styles de musique. Le rap, la techno, le rock ou encore certaines musiques pop passent parfaitement mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous les styles de musique. Les basses sont très marquées sur ce casque et peuvent gâcher certaines musiques. :hein:

J'aurais cependant une question, j'ai entendu dire qu'un nouveau modèle allait sortir dans environ 2 mois et la présence de piles ne serait pas obligatoire ; le casque ainsi que les câbles seraient renforcés.

Auriez-vous quelques informations à ce sujets ?

Merci


----------



## isma6042 (5 Août 2010)

Oui, c'est le beats pro son nom il va coûter dans 399 dollars à sa sortie

http://www.google.be/imgres?imgurl=...1t:429,r:17,s:21&tx=79&ty=70&biw=1440&bih=611

Voyez aprés vous meme le design du Nouveau Beats Par Dr.Dre


----------



## Skartoon (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour
pour mon i phone je serais plutôt intéressé par le monster câble solo qui est moins cher.
cependant un point m'inquiète... n'est ce pas risqué pour un petit blanc parisien de se balader avec un casque de bonne qualité visible au premier coup d'oeil et cher?
y aurait il des gens dans mon cas qui pourraient m'éclairer à ce sujet svp?


----------



## Dead head (8 Septembre 2010)

Skartoon a dit:


> Bonjour
> pour mon i phone je serais plutôt intéressé par le monster câble solo qui est moins cher.
> cependant un point m'inquiète... n'est ce pas risqué *pour un petit blanc parisien* de se balader avec un casque de bonne qualité visible au premier coup d'oeil et cher?



Qu'entends-tu par cette précision sur la couleur de peau ? :mouais: 



Skartoon a dit:


> y aurait il des gens dans mon cas qui pourraient m'éclairer à ce sujet svp?



Blancs, de préférence ?


----------



## Skartoon (8 Septembre 2010)

et bien il existe certain quartiers dans paris ou un blanc fais un peu cible facile ^^'
déjà que dans certaine quartiers du 20 eme etre blanc et en groupe c'est déjà assez chaud... (genre place des fetes)

n'importe du moment qu'il a une certaine expérience à apporter


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2010)

C'est évident qu'une personne avec un casque cher est une cible de choix par rapport a un casque a 5&#8364; de la foire fouille. Mais bon, blanc, jaune, noir, bleu ou autre, cela n'as pas d importance à mon avis, c'est plutôt le fait d'être seule qui rend la cible plus évidente.


----------



## Nouch51 (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis passé d'un Solo à un Studio, rien à dire niveau son mais dommage pour le cable qui ne contrôle pas l'iphone avec le Studio ! En + le cable Studio pour UNIQUEMENT prendre les appels ne fonctionne pas ! A la Fnac, on m'a répondu qu'il fallait ramener la boite complète pour un retour SAV et .... une attente de 4 semaines ! 
J'ai envoyé un @mail à Monster resté sans réponse !
un casque à 300 , ça aurait été bien de pouvoir se procurer le cable du Studio !!! (qui lui fontionnait très bien : volume, appel .... )


----------



## piepie9 (28 Février 2011)

bonjour jai egarer mon cache piles de mon casque beats by dr dre studio .
je voudrai savoir si sa se racheite ou un autre moyen ? merci


----------



## Dead head (28 Février 2011)

Ton revendeur sera mieux placé que nous pour te répondre.

C'est vrai que le cache-pile est le point faible de ses excellents casques.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Juste un petit conseil :

Il vous suffit d'ouvrir "Ebay" ou "Leboncoin" pour se rendre compte que pas mal de Beats sont en vente mais il faut faire très attention.

99,9 % des beats vendus sur le net sont en fait des contrefaçon chinoises (certes remarquablement imités)

Si vous êtes interresé par ces casques je vous suggère de passer par des filiales légales à moins qu'une contrefaçon avec uniquement le look du Beats vous suffit.


----------



## Williamwe (1 Mars 2011)

Question bête dans la description il inscrive *Type de Produit*: Casque - filaire mais sur aucune des photos ont ne vous un câble . Vous me confirmé que c'est un casque qui se branche pas une casque bluetooth de toute façon à 20000 Hz je pence que c'est avec un câble


----------



## Dead head (1 Mars 2011)

Je confirme que le casque Monster Beats est un casque filaire.


----------



## mani51 (4 Mars 2011)

bonjour ! j ai un souci avec le icontroltalk et mon iphone 4 !!! impossible de commander mon ipod sa fait n importe quoi !! je regarde sur google je ne trouve aucune resolutions de probleme !! je l ai essayer avc un 3GS aucun probleme sa marche ( pas un souci du cable )!! j ai alors cru que c t mon iphone ou une peluche ds ma prise jack mais non plus ! puis g cru que je n avait pas le bon IOS ( car iphone jailbreak ) mais non plus car essayer avec un autre iphone 4 avc nouvelle version IOS et sa bug exactement pareil !! quelqu'un peu t il m aider ? suis je le seul ? merci pour votre aide !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------

pardon je voulai dire isonitalk !!


----------



## mani51 (6 Mars 2011)

personne pour m aider !? une suggestion ? je ne pense pas etre le seul a avoir ce probleme !! informations complementaire mes studios ne sont pas d fake ! mon IOS est 4.0 ! et vous, rencontrer vous d problemes avc vos studios et votre iphone 4 ?? une chose bizarre aussi c quand j appui sur la telecommande d fois sa marche d fois pas et encore plus dingue c que d fois sa change le volume de mon ipod ( alors qu elle n est pas faite pour toucher au volume ) et elle marche parfaitement bien avec l'iphone 3G d'un ami !!!!! merci pour votre aide ou vos experiences ??


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (7 Mars 2011)

mani51 a dit:


> personne pour m aider !? une suggestion ? je ne pense pas etre le seul a avoir ce probleme !! informations complementaire mes studios ne sont pas d fake ! mon IOS est 4.0 ! et vous, rencontrer vous d problemes avc vos studios et votre iphone 4 ?? une chose bizarre aussi c quand j appui sur la telecommande d fois sa marche d fois pas et encore plus dingue c que d fois sa change le volume de mon ipod ( alors qu elle n est pas faite pour toucher au volume ) et elle marche parfaitement bien avec l'iphone 3G d'un ami !!!!! merci pour votre aide ou vos experiences ??



Salut,
Essai sur un autre ipod sinon ou as tu acheter ton Beats ? Retourne y si cela ne fonctionne pas avec un autre iPod ou iPhone


----------



## mani51 (7 Mars 2011)

je les ai acheter sur c disount !! ca va etre dur d aller les voir lol !! c dingue que personne n'ai le meme probleme ?


----------



## Dead head (7 Mars 2011)

mani51 a dit:


> je les ai acheter sur c disount !! ca va etre dur d aller les voir lol !! c dingue que personne n'ai le meme probleme ?



J'ai lu quelque part que sur le net il y a beaucoup de contrefaçons de casques Monster beats qui circulent.


----------



## mani51 (7 Mars 2011)

oui il y a bcp de contrefacon mais le site c discount est un site qui vendent d vrai ( d ailleur quand on deballe le paquet on reconnais tres vite les faux ) !!


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (7 Mars 2011)

mani51 a dit:


> oui il y a bcp de contrefacon mais le site c discount est un site qui vendent d vrai ( d ailleur quand on deballe le paquet on reconnais tres vite les faux ) !!



Re

certaines contrefaçons sont quasiment indetectable....
Mais bon, Cdisount doivent vendre des vrais.
As tu essayer avec un autre iphone ou iPod comme je te l'ai suggéré ?
Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, contate cDiscount et demande le changement du casque.


----------



## mani51 (8 Mars 2011)

oh si elle sont detectables !! la boite deja et surtout le casque ( exemple la marque des piles ou le beats fort rouge ( tous les faux l on ) sur le dessus du casque enfin bref !!! alors oui je l ai essayer sur le iphone 3G d un ami et la telecommande marche nikel !! ( je te raconte pas les boules lol ) !! sur mon iphone 4 c juste un probleme de telecommande sinon le son est nikel et je l ai essayer sur un autre iphone 4 pareil qu avec le mien !! j ai telephoner au service apres vente monster il m ont donner une adresse email pour donner les informations du casque ! j envoi le mail et je recois un message Delivery Status Notification (Failure)&#8207; !! et franchement g pas envie de renvoyer mon casque car depuis que je l ai je peu plus m en passer lol !! ce que je comprend pas c que j ai l impression d etre le seul !! car g l impression qu il doit y avoir une astuce car la telecommande fonctionne de temp en temp c franchement bizarre !!



<LI class="ToolbarItem c_mcp " style="DISPLAY: none">


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (8 Mars 2011)

@Mani51

Je suis détaillant et grossiste en access iPhone et je me rend à hongkong quasiment tout les trimestres.

Je peut t'assurer que dans les contrefaçons ils existe différentes qualité :

1. le très très moche (très mal fait)
2. le bas de gamme (mal fait)
3. la contrefaçon correct (produit de bonne qualité mais reste detetctable)
4. La bonne contrefaçon (produit quasiment identique avec quelques defaut)
5 et THE CONTREFACON AAA (Produit identique et indetectable fabriqué avec les mêmes matériaux)... Même la douane laise passer pensant que ce sont des originaux.

Pour ma part j'ai des beats acheté chez DARTY donc des originaux et j'ai comparé avec un produit de la bas, j'ai même ouvert l'interieur de l'oreillette et c'est strictement LE MEME.

Pour CDISCOUNT : il me semble qu'ils ont une hotline ? Ce serait plus simple si tu les appelai...

Le delivery failure c'est que tu as du répondre à un mailing non suivi c'est normal j'utilise ce système pour ma boutique également.


----------



## mani51 (9 Mars 2011)

journée test aujourd hui !!! je suis parti au boulot avec mon casque !! je v en salle de pause et la j interpelle mes collegues !! premier ipod touch je branche le casque et la nikel la telecommande marche a merveille les boules !! tient un deuxieme lui a un iphone 3G je lui demande gentillement si je peu essayer et deviner quoi .... ? sa marche nikel !! les collegues me regardent et se prennent au jeu un troisieme essai avec un 3GS et ..... sa marche nikel aussi !! puis un autre qui a un iphone 4 depuis une semaine et ................ sa marche pas ( il se sont bien foutu de moi et encore ils ne savent pas le prix du joujou ) !! exactement les meme problemes qu avec le mien !!! alors je me dit que je ne suis pas le seul !!? quelqu un doit avoir une solution !!?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Hello @Mani51, je suis dans le même problème que toi, j'ai donc acheté hier les monster studio, il ne marches pas sur mon Iphone4 ( enfin la télécommande ) ou ca marche une foi sur 15, par contre ils marchent sur ipod iphone ancienne génération et même sur le BB torch de mon frangins :/
Donc je ne sais pas du tout de ou cela vient sachant que j'entends de léger grésillement quand j'ai coupé la musique avec le cable pour iphone et le cable standard aucun soucie ... Mes autres écouteurs marches niquel ( MMP50 ou les standard apple ... ) Donc je te rassure tu n'est pas seul; le vendeur la essayer sur son iphone 4 aussi jailbreak ca a marché une fois aussi mais c'était laborieux !

/pray si quelqu'un a une solution 
Cordialement


----------



## bramsyouden (26 Mars 2011)

slt ,

j'aimerais aussi acheter un casque monster beat, j'ai trouver un site qui vend ces casque monste beatudio sur allgoods (point) us, ils les vendent pas chere masi es ce que c'est des vrai? quelqu'un a deja acheter chez eux??

dites moi si ca vaut le coup, j'vu plein de forum et sur le net ils disent qu'ils sont sérieux et que leurs produits sont authentique provenant directe d'usine, j'aimerais avoir une confirmations, je suis vraiment tenter lol  !!

merci pour vos conseil!!

al.


----------



## yoHei (12 Avril 2011)

mani51 a dit:


> bonjour ! j ai un souci avec le icontroltalk et mon iphone 4 !!! impossible de commander mon ipod sa fait n importe quoi !! je regarde sur google je ne trouve aucune resolutions de probleme !! je l ai essayer avc un 3GS aucun probleme sa marche ( pas un souci du cable )!! j ai alors cru que c t mon iphone ou une peluche ds ma prise jack mais non plus ! puis g cru que je n avait pas le bon IOS ( car iphone jailbreak ) mais non plus car essayer avec un autre iphone 4 avc nouvelle version IOS et sa bug exactement pareil !! quelqu'un peu t il m aider ? suis je le seul ? merci pour votre aide !!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------
> 
> pardon je voulai dire isonitalk !!



Bonjour, 

J'ai reçu pour ma part mon casque Studio, le 21 juin 2010, à ce moment là j'avais encore un iPhone 3G, tout allait bien, j'arrivais à téléphoner avec mon casque etc... 
Puis le 24 juin lorsque est sortie l'iPhone 4; je ne pouvais plus utiliser mon câble noir, en effet, lorsque j'appelais le microphone ne fonctionnais pas, mais aussi le bouton pause/Play. 
J'ai donc appeler Monster Cable, ils m'ont dit qu'ils étaient au courant, et qu'ils étaient en train de travailler dessus, l'assistance m'a donc proposer de les recontactés fin Août; 
Je les ai donc recontactés mais, cette fois ils m'ont proposés de leur envoyé le câble, en Hollande et AVEC MES FRAIS ! (Ce que je n'ai pas fait... car qu'est-ce qui me dit que le câble de remplacement va être bon? ).
Mais j'ai rencontrer une personne sur un forum qui m'assurait que son casque Beats Studio et son iPhone 4 marchai bien ensemble avec le cable iSoniTalk...
Pourtant je suis sûr que mon casque est un vrai ... Acheté sur Amazon...


----------



## tchap (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je débute sur le forum.

J'ai récemment acheté un casque Monster Beats Studio. J'ai un problème avec le câble noir (Isonitalk).
Je voudrai savoir, hormis la prise d'appel, s'il est possible d'augmenter ou de diminuer le volume, ainsi que de passer à la chanson précédente ou suivante avec un Iphone. Si oui comment faire?
J'ai l'impression que mon câble ne fonctionne pas, étant donné qu'aucune de ces actions n'est possible...
J'ai acheté ce casque il y a une semaine à la FNAC, que me conseillez-vous?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (12 Août 2011)

tchap a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je débute sur le forum.
> 
> J'ai récemment acheté un casque Monster Beats Studio. J'ai un problème avec le câble noir (Isonitalk).
> Je voudrai savoir, hormis la prise d'appel, s'il est possible d'augmenter ou de diminuer le volume, ainsi que de passer à la chanson précédente ou suivante avec un Iphone. Si oui comment faire?
> ...


 
Apparement, tu as ce câble? http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=4571

Il ne dispose que d'un seul bouton donc.

Pour passer à la chanson précédente il faut "cliquer" 3 fois. Pour la chanson suivante il suffit de 2 clics. Pour balayer il faut appuyer 2 fois et rester appuyé sur le second clic (Même manip' avec 3 clics pour balayer en arrière).

Pour ton volume, il semble indispensable que tu aies les boutons - / +.


----------



## Axeboss974 (6 Novembre 2011)

J'ai vu que beaucoup de personnes cherchaient des pièces de rechanges, sachez que Monster Cable vend des pièces de rechanges sur leur site officiel : http://www.monstercable.com/headphones/spare.asp


----------



## lolodu3470 (8 Novembre 2011)

bonjours moi j'aurais voulu savoir quelle est la difference entre un vrai casque monster beats by dr dre studio et un faux? merci de me repondre


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

J ai le beat original le 2 versions: intra et externe...

La qualité est bonne mais je préfère l'on dernier achat un audio technica ath m50! 
Qui lui est parfait de chez parfait!!!


----------



## Lucien87 (22 Novembre 2011)

Wow... C'est super hein.. 
Moi, je m'abuse bien en ce moment avec la copie a part de petit souci avec, je le trouve formidable dans le design y compris meme la boite .


----------

